

Disney Research: Playing Catch and Juggling with a Humanoid Robot [video] - iamwil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=83eGcht7IiI

======
iamwil
What I found the most interesting about the video was how the untrained
participants reacted after the robot caught it. After they got over their
initial surprise that it could catch the balls, the robot's success was also
their own success.

I think this is important because if robots are to be part of peoples'
everyday lives, they'll have to have some sort of social intelligence for
people to accept them.

In large part, robotics and AI aren't quite there yet, so I think starting off
with a humanoid robot is a tall order. Maybe starting off with something
smaller and cuddlier first lowers expectations.

The last cutaway where the guy tosses it over the robot's head, and then
raises his hands in celebration made me laugh. I think this is what is
considered 'cute'.

